# i am looking for a slr digital camera.pls help



## tango_cash (Feb 2, 2008)

helo people i am thinking of buying a digital slr camera.i am quite intrested in photography.
my budget is 20000-25000/-.
i have been suggested the nikon d40x.it is a good camera with 10 megapixel but it has only 3x optical zoom.
i am looking for a slr camera with atleast 12x optical zoom.10 megapixel is sufficient for me.
any suggetsions????


----------



## adit_sen (Feb 3, 2008)

When looking at SLR camera's you can't quite compare it to normal digitals in terms of zoom, like 3x or 10x etc. The zoom depends on the type of lens you buy. Thats the biggest advantage of an SLR, is that you can get different lenses to suit your purpose. The standard lens, which i think is along the lines of a 18-55mm is a wide angle lens, and hence you can't expect it to have a large zoom. To get longer zoom, you can look at getting a 55-200mm lens which would give you a much longer zooming distance.
The D40x is a really good camera, just get the lens you want to suit your needs.


----------



## chicha (Feb 3, 2008)

when it comes to cam's i always preffer cannon.
the EOS series are simply amazing.


----------



## adit_sen (Feb 3, 2008)

Well if you have the budget, then I would recommend the Canon EOS 40D or the EOS 5D. But if u want a lower price, go for the D40x over the Canon 400D


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 3, 2008)

An option is a canon 350D body with a pair of lenses... an 18-55 IS(note the IS, not the shitty normal 18-55) and a 55-250 IS or the Nikon D80 with an 18-135. Both will come to roughly the same price. The canon lenses are image stabilized and will offer atleast 3 stops of compensation because of that. 

The 400D is actually a downgrade over the 350D in my opinion. Other than the extra 2 megapixel, it offers nothing  else. The secondary LCD is gone, the ISO noise is higher and its frankly not worth the higher cost. 

Out of those, the canon is better as the lenses are far superior. But the D80 is a better body.

You do not get 10x or 12x or whatever zoom as all those zoom lenses are inherently a compromise. The basic idea of an SLR is changeable lenses and better the optical quality of the attached lens, better the images. Lenses with very high zoom ranges like the ones on prosumer cameras are only average at any focal length.

The D40 and D40x are sad cameras. They don't have an autofocussing motor in the body and hence can't autofocus all nikon lenses. Plus it has only 3 point AF, no DOF preview and the viewfinder is quite bad. Both the sensors are noisy. One should get a D80 at the very least if one wants nikon.

However having said all this, neither of these cameras will fit in 20k-25k. In that budget, better get a point and shoot.


----------



## tango_cash (Feb 4, 2008)

thank u all for the reply.


adit_sen said:


> The zoom depends on the type of lens you buy. Thats the biggest advantage of an SLR, is that you can get different lenses to suit your purpose. To get longer zoom, you can look at getting a 55-200mm lens which would give you a much longer zooming distance.


cud u tell me how much would that cost??



chicha said:


> when it comes to cam's i always preffer cannon.
> the EOS series are simply amazing.


cud u please suggest a model instead of the series.



Ch@0s said:


> An option is a canon 350D body with a pair of lenses... an 18-55 IS(note the IS, not the shitty normal 18-55) and a 55-250 IS or the Nikon D80 with an 18-135. Both will come to roughly the same price.
> The 400D is actually a downgrade over the 350D in my opinion.
> One should get a D80 at the very least if one wants nikon.
> However having said all this, neither of these cameras will fit in 20k-25k. In that budget, better get a point and shoot.



u seem to be into photography.well friend i am just a begginer.and i dont understand what is "18-55" and "55-250"  is and how much it means in x like 10x 12x.cud u please explain them.and all the cameras and lenses u mentioned, cud u please tell what they would cost.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 4, 2008)

18-55 is the focal length. Its 18mm at the wide end and 55mm at the narrow end. Multiplying by 1.6 crop factor on canons its roughly equivalent to 27-82mm. The 55-250 is equivalent to 88mm to 400mm or so. Effectively in point and shoot lingo this is ~15x zoom with two lenses.

The 18-55mm lens costs 7k and the 55-250mm lens costs 13.5k in grey. The body will cost another 18k.


----------

